# IBS care research, your help needed



## IBS research 2013 (Mar 15, 2013)

I am part of a research group looking into the care that people with IBS symptoms receive *in the UK*. We are aiming to develop a better, more efficient system and would really appreciate your thoughts and experiences on the care you have received so far.

I would be very grateful if you could take 5 minutes to fill out these quick ten questions using the link below, adding as many comments as you can.

All answers are completely confidential and no personal details are required.

http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/9H563KV

Many thanks!


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

With respect,your survey is pretty useless if you havent seen a dietician as thats what constitutes nearly all the questions.


----------



## IBS research 2013 (Mar 15, 2013)

Thanks for your comment jmc09, we're also trying to get an idea of whether people are being referred to a Dietitian or if they are just being seen by their GP and also where people are looking for information (online etc). Thanks for your time.


----------

